# Affordable Greens Mower?



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I know nothing about these greens mowers, but if you don't like used/reconditioned equipment this might be something for you!

New Greens Mower for $1700 including S&H is an awesome Price!

Hustler Greens 50


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I was looking at those years ago before I bought mine but I don't think they make them anymore. I just did a quick search of their website and there is NO mention of it on there. It looks to be a decent machine but getting parts down the road may be an issue. I think that is why they are going for so cheap.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I also looked very closely at these, but had trouble finding one when I was ready to buy. It is interesting to see these pop up on eBay - I wonder what the story is.

You do bring up a good point about used equipment like greens mowers. It has been my experience that there are usually reasons why golf courses turn them over to the secondary market. There are some great deals to be had, but anyone looking to buy a used greens mower should definitely be willing to do some maintenance.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

For reference

https://www.hustlerturf.com/file/111132_0909.pdf


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Price dropped to $1300 + free S&H.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Price dropped to $1300 + free S&H.


That's a really great price for a "brand new" reel mower.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Price dropped to $1300 + free S&H.


Hmmm,


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Topcat said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> > Price dropped to $1300 + free S&H.
> ...


I think it's one of the sexier greens mowers...

just my opinion.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> > Redtenchu said:
> ...


It does look good. I just can't bring myself to drop $1300 on a mower right now.


----------

